

I've put the recent Khan Academy videos in a channel [video] - ww520
http://www.topchan.tv/show/public1/252

======
kefs
how did you manage to create your own channel? i plan on using this a lot more
in the coming weeks as i transition off of cable, but i'd love to make my own
channels!

~~~
ww520
Actually I built the site so I can create the channels. :)

The site is in beta now. Letting viewers to create their own channels and own
feeds is in the plan. There are two areas of viewer customization. One is to
create viewer's own channel list, assigning the channels to the backend video
feeds. This allows the viewer to narrow from hundreds of channels down to a
dozens of favorites. Another area is to let registered user create video feeds
from Youtube, mixing and matching videos. The new feed can then be assigned to
a viewer's channel.

I'd love to hear any feedback or suggestion as I'll go ahead to build the rest
of the site.

